# S S Peter Silvester; Looking for photos



## alanddel (Apr 21, 2011)

I am publishing a book for one of the survivors, who spent weeks in an open lifeboat. Any and all data appreciated.


----------



## kellyjv (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, If you are still looking, I think I have some great photo's for you. I was just going through an old album I made for my Grandpa years ago. There are a couple images of what I believe would be the Peter Silvester sinking. It looks a little different than the picture or two I found online, but I read that there were some changes made to that ship. My Grandpa was the Commander of the Corpus Christi at the time, I believe, and I don't think I have heard any other stories of a rescue at sea. I also have some pictures of the lifeboats full of men, also.
Let me know if you are interested! 
Kelly


----------



## snowbirdcolo2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Kelly:

So glad I found you. My brother was U.S.Calvary assigned to the mules headed for Ceylon (Sri Lanka). He was one of the 32 who lost their lives that fateful day, Feb. 6th. 1945. I would love to have any pictures you have related to the Silvester, also I have researched the tragic event extensively and would be glad to share information with you. I have even talked to some of the survivors.

Thank You very much:
Joe


----------



## snowbirdcolo2 (Feb 4, 2013)

alanddel said:


> I am publishing a book for one of the survivors, who spent weeks in an open lifeboat. Any and all data appreciated.


I have researched the SS Peter Silvester extensively, as my Brother lost his life that fateful day, Feb. 6th. 1945. Let me know what you might need. I have also talked with a few survivors..

Joe


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

My father was on the Silvester. I have been researching the last 5 years as my Dad passed away at the age of 46. Never knew the whole story. Have you read "Liberty Ship Survivor"?


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

I live near the Lt. in charge of calvary. Have met a member of the rescue ship along w/ 3 survivors.


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

My Dad was AAF picked up by the Corpus Christi.


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

*Peter Silvester*



snowbirdcolo2 said:


> I have researched the SS Peter Silvester extensively, as my Brother lost his life that fateful day, Feb. 6th. 1945. Let me know what you might need. I have also talked with a few survivors..
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe,
I just found this site and noticed there were a few of you interested in getting information. Let me know what you are looking for. My Dad was a survivor from the ship. Picked up after 7 days by the Corpus Christi. I have met 3 survivors and 1 member of the rescue ship. I have met Lt. Burch who was in charge of the cavalry. He lives in IL. Where are you from? Please tell me more about your brother. My Dad was AAF. I also have a listing of all the members of the ship and what branch of service they served. I have a 3 ring binder about 4-5" thick w all kinds of stuff. I've also been on our local radio program on Veteran's Day telling the story along w an article in local paper. Here's hoping we connect!


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

kellyjv said:


> Hi, If you are still looking, I think I have some great photo's for you. I was just going through an old album I made for my Grandpa years ago. There are a couple images of what I believe would be the Peter Silvester sinking. It looks a little different than the picture or two I found online, but I read that there were some changes made to that ship. My Grandpa was the Commander of the Corpus Christi at the time, I believe, and I don't think I have heard any other stories of a rescue at sea. I also have some pictures of the lifeboats full of men, also.
> Let me know if you are interested!
> Kelly


Hi Kelly, My name is Steph and my father was aboard the Silvester. I too have photos. Are they the ones loading up the crew from the rafts onto the Corpus Christi? I have met one of the rescue crew along with 3 of the survivors. Have you read the book Liberty Ship Survivor? I do so hope you receive this message and we can link up.


----------



## Levellt (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello my father in law was on the corpus Christi the boat that rescued some of the survivors I believe he has photos and some correspondence with survivors


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

*Corpus Christi*

I would love to know if he had correspondence w Bill Holmes, my Dad. I am friends with Ray Ellis, a crewman from The CC. Ray went on to become a famous painter on the east coast. He painted a portrait of the rescue with the rafts surrounded by sharks in the water with the CC in background. If I can figure out how to download it, I will send it on.


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

I do have the photos that crew from the CC took. Would love to hear your father in law's rendition of the rescue. See photo below of painting.


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

alanddel said:


> I am publishing a book for one of the survivors, who spent weeks in an open lifeboat. Any and all data appreciated.


Have you published your book as yet? Interested since my Dad was on the Silvester.


----------



## Terry Rose (Jul 26, 2006)

perhaps you are already aware but the book "u-boat far from home"by david stevens,published 1997 has a chapter on the sinking of "peter slivester" with 2 photographs.The book is a detailed account of the extraordinary voyage of u-862 to australia and new zealand under the command of kapitanleutnant Heinrich Timm.
Terry Rose


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

I do indeed have that book as well as Liberty Ship Survivor by: Joseph Mazzara, story told by survivor Ray Laenan. I have met 4 survivors and would be interested in knowing who you are publishing a book for. Are you also aware of a portrait that was painted by a member of the Corpus Christi that picked up the crew that was out for 7 days?


----------



## larsteph70 (May 24, 2013)

I have a lot of information re: the Silvester and would love to share w you if you are interested. Could share email addresses. If your friend/relative was picked up after 7 days, that is the info I have the most on.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Belated greetings to three new members, *Alanddely,Kelly & Joe *you are all welcomed to *SN* and bon voyage.


----------



## Kleenix (Jul 5, 2014)

*Looking for info to give VA and for self*

Hi everyone! I'm the daughter of a survivor of the SS Peter Silvester. I live with my father, who was in the calvary on board transporting the mules to Burma. At the moment not only am I curious as to the stories and facts surrounding this event, but also I'm gathering info to give to the VA in order to get him medical help.

My dad has talked some about this and the week in the life raft (he was picked up on 2/13/46 by the USS Corpus Christi) and it's obviously influenced and tainted his whole life. I think because of his position on the life raft he became a minister. He also felt that he didn't need help from the VA so has never registered. Now that he's 88 and recovering from a broken pelvis at home (I live here with him as his primary caregiver), he needs help. I've been told the only way to get him help is to go through a PTSD filing. Therefore I need info on the shipwreck in order to prove trauma. Anyone has detailed info about it?

Personally, I find it fascinating to learn more about my dad's involvement in WWII. The most information I get is in his brief stories and also during his flash backs when he used to drink. My dad is a born story teller, prone to exaggeration, so I don't know what is true and what is the way he remembers it. As far as the VA is concerned, his memories, be they real or exaggerated, are what matter. Being his daughter, I want to know more about what he did in the war and about this shipwreck. I have no idea where to get a detailed report of his service. What research I've done has brought up the fact that in 1973 there was a fire that destroyed 80% of the army records. I'm hoping his weren't destroyed so I can find out the truth.

I'm new at all of this and would love any help! Meanwhile, I hear him calling...


----------



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

Seems you have hit the jackpot on this one ... just in case your book covers other WWII lengthy open lifeboat survival you might look up USA Capt. A.J. Moyes a retired Marine Surveyor, San Francisco whom I recall spent 45 days in South Atlantic in a lifeboat and is reported to have been rescued by his own father commanding the rescue vessel ! A.J. kept a newspaper clipping in his wallet of the event but I don't remember vessel names, probably a Liberty managed by US Lines as he was their Principal Surveyor in the 1970's. Cheers, Keith aka Snowy


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day alanddel.m.22 april 2011.15:43.#1.re:ss peter silvester:looking for photo's.have been reading this old tread,it has covered a fair time,i have no photo's but to say its a great story,of brave men.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Powis (Apr 13, 2020)

Picture of survivors picked up by hms activity


----------



## wsditmars (2 mo ago)

larsteph70 said:


> *Peter Silvester* Hi Joe, I just found this site and noticed there were a few of you interested in getting information. Let me know what you are looking for. My Dad was a survivor from the ship. Picked up after 7 days by the Corpus Christi. I have met 3 survivors and 1 member of the rescue ship. I have met Lt. Burch who was in charge of the cavalry. He lives in IL. Where are you from? Please tell me more about your brother. My Dad was AAF. I also have a listing of all the members of the ship and what branch of service they served. I have a 3 ring binder about 4-5" thick w all kinds of stuff. I've also been on our local radio program on Veteran's Day telling the story along w an article in local paper. Here's hoping we connect!


 Joe, Do you still have a list of the ship members. My grandfather was in the ship and survived.


----------

